# Need an Explanation on Information on 1099



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

Im looking at my November *Monthly Tax Statement* from the *Tax Information Tab* on the Uber Partner site. Can anyone tell what are;

*1099-K BREAKDOWN *
Airport Fees
Booking Fees
*1099-MISC BREAKDOWN *
Referral / Incentive

How do these fees contribute to my Gross Fare (Before the Uber Fee) and why don't i see any of these items on my weekly statement?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

all you need is...

https://selfemployed.intuit.com/login

And turbotax

If you didn't get that, GL.


----------



## Ireallydontcare (Jun 20, 2016)

filldebasket said:


> Im looking at my November *Monthly Tax Statement* from the *Tax Information Tab* on the Uber Partner site. Can anyone tell what are;
> 
> *1099-K BREAKDOWN *
> Airport Fees
> ...


*1099-K BREAKDOWN *
Airport Fees
Booking Fees

These are what Uber used to call "Safe Rider Fees" - basically these are what Uber charges customers for the cost of their insurance while a customer is on a trip with you. You don't see these on your statement because they don't pay them to you, but they still claim it as your income. It's super sketchy and shady and should be illegal and I imagine years down the line Uber will get hit with some major class action lawsuits when the right people start to catch on to the tactic.

*1099-MISC BREAKDOWN *
Referral / Incentive

This is from either a referral (referred a friend who completed trips and got you a bonus) or from other incentives such as guaranteed hourly wages - i.e. - Uber promises $18 per hour during specific time frames, you made $9 per hour and they provide an incentive to cover the rest of the guarantee.

Basically if you want the skinny of it, Uber is claiming some of their specific income as your income so that you have to pay the taxes on their revenue. I went through and subtracted all of the airport fees, booking fees and uber cut from my 1099 breakdowns vs. what was put into my account and wouldn't you know the amounts matched. That's how I know they never paid me any of the booking or airport fees. Furthermore, after figuring up what I actually made vs. what they claim I made, Uber took a 58% cut of my earnings that I have to pay taxes on, so long story short I've learned just how much of a scam Uber really is and I won't be driving for them any longer.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ireallydontcare said:


> *1099-K BREAKDOWN *
> Uber took a 58% cut of my earnings that I have to pay taxes on, so long story short I've learned just how much of a scam Uber really is and I won't be driving for them any longer.


Yes and no... In order for Uber to play it's "Were just a technology company" game they have to shift numbers around.

With the airport fees.. you paid the airport, and the customer paid you. (but uber wrote the airport the check out of your "earnings")
with the booking fee.. the customer paid you, you paid james river. (but uber wrote the check out of your "earnings")

Uber is the middleman who is taking money and paying these bills for you. They are not paying you when they are already paying the airport and James River in your name for charges that you accrued.

This is where these numbers come from and where they go...

Each and every single one of these things are line item deductions that you can write off on your taxes.

This works the same way for independent contractor taxi drivers.

There are days in a taxi i have had $20 in airport fees and $30 in tolls, all of which I had to pay back in cash at the end of my shift, it's not the company being greedy it's the company paying my bills for me and then me having to pay them back.

At the end of the day you don't have to pay taxes on these expenses if you deduct it.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Ireallydontcare said:


> *1099-K BREAKDOWN *
> Airport Fees
> Booking Fees
> 
> These are what Uber used to call "Safe Rider Fees" - basically these are what Uber charges customers for the cost of their insurance while a customer is on a trip with you. You don't see these on your statement because they don't pay them to you, but they still claim it as your income. .


my curent job does something sorta similar they pay a portion of my medical and add in on my pay statements. its listed in the section with my hourly pay. a while back i needed temp assistance and they would calculate that even though i told them technically it isnt income. they didnt care.


----------

